# Good Morning from a 3AM Brisket Cook!



## sultah (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi all - I have been using this forum quite a bit in the last few months since I bought my first pit smoker. I am 2 1/2 hours into a brisket that I threw on around 3:30 this morning and my helper (Dad) has gone back to bed. I thought now would be a good time for a first post!

This is my second brisket, first time I cooked a 16lber without wrapping in about 10hrs. It turned out fairly well, I think mostly due to the fact that it was Prime grade. This time I am using Franklin's method - so 275F and leaving the firebox door open(ish). It's chilly today in Houston, but fortunately the wind is cooperating so far. This one is Prime also and 17lbs before trimming.

I've got a picture of my smoker and  some sirloins I cooked a few months ago - if you look closely you'll see that I smoked one of the sirloins and grilled the other on the firebox. Different flavors but we thought they were equally good. 

Well that's all I've got for now, I'll try and post some pictures of the brisket when it's finished. Hopefully my helper will wake up in the next 1/2 hour or so and make a breakfast taco run...













IMG_1675.JPG



__ sultah
__ Jan 23, 2016


















IMG_1880.JPG



__ sultah
__ Jan 23, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice rig!

The sirloins look great!

Can't wait to see the brisket!

Al


----------



## sultah (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks!

I pulled off and wrapped 20 min ago right around 180F. I'm a little worried I did it in the middle of the stall, but 180 seems high for that, and the bark was about as black as I wanted it. I did get a nice little piece of fat that fell off while wrapping, so that was nice.

Now back on the grill, trying to have it ready at 3:30 - 4pm...


----------



## seenred (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello sultah, and welcome to the group!  That's a nice smoker!  Looking forward to seeing updates on your brisket...sounds like its going good!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I normally foil my briskets too...heavy bark isn't very important to us, and I have better success getting a moist, tender finished product when foiling...plus they get done quicker.

Happy smoking!

Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2016)

Your first one looks great! Hope your second one turns out great too!


----------



## sultah (Jan 24, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ sultah
__ Jan 24, 2016






Well unfortunately that was the only picture I was able to get. The brisket turned out fantastic. The flat was juicy and tender which was what I really wanted to do. The point was delicious as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2016)

Glad to hear it turned out well!

Al


----------

